# My Sincere Thanks



## Helleaven (Oct 17, 2012)

IT IS DONE.

After two years of writing process, I've finished the writing phase of my book. 23 Chapters. 470 pages. Many sleepless nights and maddening blocks...

This is a very special moment for me. For the first time in my life, I've completed something I started to write. Sometimes it seemed impossible to complete, sometimes I felt desparate and depressive. A few times I thought that I'll put all my work aside and give up writing.

But IT IS DONE.

The first book of my series. -The Last Prophet- Book One: Silence of the Gods

And it is thanks to the people that gave me courage when I needed it most. It is thanks to you.

I sincerely thank you all,  the helpful and kind members of Mythic Scribes.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to take a nap, dreaming that one day I'll get published.

Thanks again!


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats, Helleaven. That's a great accomplishment


----------



## Chilari (Oct 17, 2012)

Congratulations! That's great.


----------



## Sparkie (Oct 17, 2012)

A two year project finally finished?  Hats off to you, man.

Well, I'm not actually wearing a hat right now, but if I were, I'd take it off twice for this feat.  Grats!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Oct 18, 2012)

I offer my congratulations and best of luck with your future endeavors.  I've been writing for three years, and I haven't even finished the first draft yet.


----------



## Chime85 (Oct 18, 2012)

Congratulations on your success. three cheers to you finishing your work, and the hopes that we'll some day see it published  x


----------

